# WoW als Browsergame "WTF"



## Gigafabi (15. August 2008)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob es hier rein gehört aber:

Ich bin heute über das Game "WTF" gestolpert. Es ist ein WoW Fungame.

Schaut es euch mal an. Ist sehr witzig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.aoedipus.net/


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

hat sich nen Mod das angeguckt von wegen keylogger etc?


----------



## Raqill (15. August 2008)

Das ist KEIN Keylogger ...


----------



## BlizzLord (15. August 2008)

und das weißt du woher?


----------



## Dominanz (15. August 2008)

hab grad mal angesehn
sieht nicht nach nem keylogger aus


----------



## Raqill (15. August 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> und das weißt du woher?


Weil die in der PC Action einen kleinen Bericht über das Spiel hatten ...


----------



## BlizzLord (15. August 2008)

Das is kein beweiß kann auch gefaked sein aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gigafabi (15. August 2008)

ich kann euer misstrauen schon verstehen, aber es ist kein keylogger, es ist nur ein flashgame im wow style


----------



## BlizzLord (15. August 2008)

Lol was ne lahme Seite sowas tuh ich mir nich an >.<

Edith sagt: Das is kein Browsergame doer das kann man ja downlaoden :S?

Ediths schwester sagt: O.K. scheint doch Browser mässig zu sein(ich sollte erstmal gucken und dann schrieben jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gigafabi (15. August 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Lol was ne lahme Seite sowas tuh ich mir nich an >.<
> 
> Edith sagt: Das is kein Browsergame doer das kann man ja downlaoden :S?



Das wurde mittlerweile als Download angeboten, da es als "Browsergame" zu langsam war, aufgrund der geringen Bandbreite


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. August 2008)

Gigafabi schrieb:


> Das wurde mittlerweile als Download angeboten, da es als "Browsergame" zu langsam war, aufgrund der geringen Bandbreite


Bin grad dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Dominanz schrieb:


> hab grad mal angesehn
> sieht nicht nach nem keylogger aus



Ja, der Schein trügt manchmal!


----------



## Targuss (15. August 2008)

Ich gucks mir ma an wenn der Thread hier ausm Ticker raud is ^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. August 2008)

So habs auch abgebrochen


----------



## BlackLionZ (15. August 2008)

Hmmm sowas ähnliches gabs doch schonmal mit nem Murloc Sidescroller oder?


----------



## Charlýfðx (15. August 2008)

Gigafabi schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob es hier rein gehört aber:
> 
> Ich bin heute über das Game "WTF" gestolpert. Es ist ein WoW Fungame.
> 
> ...



Murloc RPG lässt grüßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=16512&st=0

ps: hab mir das game gezogen von wegen key logger ist nur die offline version


----------



## Gigafabi (15. August 2008)

Charlýfðx schrieb:


> Murloc RPG lässt grüßen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, das kenne ich auch, hatte Lust auf mehr, dann bin ich auf "WTF" gestoßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (15. August 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Lol was ne lahme Seite sowas tuh ich mir nich an >.<
> 
> Edith sagt: Das is kein Browsergame doer das kann man ja downlaoden :S?
> 
> ...


find ich auch -.- ladet ja 100 jahre.. deshalb hab ichs abgebrochen! und nein, ich hab kein langsames und schlechtes Internet bzw. Rechner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gigafabi (15. August 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> find ich auch -.- ladet ja 100 jahre.. deshalb hab ichs abgebrochen! und nein, ich hab kein langsames und schlechtes Internet bzw. Rechner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das ich diese Seite gepostet habe und alle erstmal draufgehen.

BTW: bei mir gings sehr schnell


----------



## Geige (15. August 2008)

jo is auch für n bg mässig!

habs mal gespielt läd ewig ist aber im prinzip ganz spassig =D


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

also ich ziehs grad und es geht ziemlich schnell
ich schaus mir mal an danke für den tipp   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. juhu post nummer 100   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (15. August 2008)

> p.s. juhu post nummer 100


(ich hab 103^^)
gz

lades es gerade auch doch bei mia gehts schnell


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wie's funzen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kan jemand übersetzen, pls?


----------



## Ren3gaid (15. August 2008)

ähh wie startet man das game? o.O


----------



## Ren3gaid (15. August 2008)

lol ich finds irrgentwie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Dann sag mal SCHRITT FÜR SCHRITT wie du's hinbekommen hast.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. August 2008)

Boah ey sei nur nich zu nett du könntest dirn Fingernagel abbrechen ...


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Oida, sag mal wie du den shice hinbekommen hast. i will nemlich auch zoggn weilsch foll krass ist. plxplxplx.


----------



## Ren3gaid (15. August 2008)

also wenn du Firefox hast dann musste aufs blatt dort is ein firefox zeichen drauf und der name is wtf

(achja und must entpacken)^^


----------



## Nerdavia (15. August 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Oida, sag mal wie du den shice hinbekommen hast. i will nemlich auch zoggn weilsch foll krass ist. plxplxplx.





Mach du lieber deinen Computer aus und nimm dir einen Duden und lerne ordentlich deutsch......ist ja grausam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. August 2008)

Wenn du das alles nochmal in korrekter Grammatik schreibst gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(man muß die kleinen ja auch mal erziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

man muss auf downloaden gehen dann die zip-datei entpacken und auf die .html klicken dann geht das spiel auf
easy ich weiß nich was ihr habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    man muss nur bissel englisch können

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Danke und welche .html?


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Mach du lieber deinen Computer aus und nimm dir einen Duden und lerne ordentlich deutsch......ist ja grausam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign



BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn du das alles nochmal in korrekter Grammatik schreibst gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/auch sign 

mal ehrlich wenn man hier schreibt dann sollte man vielleicht so schreiben dass die anderen menschen einen auch verstehen und nicht einfach irgendeine sprache die nur du beherrschst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Danke und welche .html?



wtf.html da ist das zeichen deines standartbrowsers drauf   bei der datei steht 4581

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit sorry für doppelpost aber ich musste ja antworten


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Oida, sag mal wie du den shice hinbekommen hast. i will nemlich auch zoggn weilsch foll krass ist. plxplxplx.



Schaut euch mal meine Posts in anderen Unterforen oder Threads an, dann seht ihr, dass dies hier nur Ironie war. -.-


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal meine Posts in anderen Unterforen oder Threads an, dann seht ihr, dass dies hier nur Ironie war. -.-



es freut mich dasss du dich auch mal den vorraussetzungen anpassen kannst 
aber bitte lass doch so sinnlose aussagen       warum machst du das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. August 2008)

Ich wußte das es Irnoie is aber hey irgendwie muß ich ja meinen postcount hochtreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Boah, warte schon 5 Minuten und der Download hat noch nichma angefangen ^^


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

Danysahne schrieb:


> Boah, warte schon 5 Minuten und der Download hat noch nichma angefangen ^^



dann versuchs in ner halben stunde einfach nochmal dann downloaden nich so viele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Hört ihr einfach alle auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (15. August 2008)

Ach das war nur Ironie....na dann (so meinen Postcounter auch ein bißchen voran getrieben^^)


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Ja, das war wirklich Ironie +1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (15. August 2008)

oh naja macht eig. nach ner zeit kein bisschen fun mehr :/ man sieht irrgentwie keine anderen spieler....


----------



## Itto (15. August 2008)

dauert ja ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. August 2008)

> oh naja macht eig. nach ner zeit kein bisschen fun mehr :/ man sieht irrgentwie keine anderen spieler....



olol!

Dasn einzelspieler Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Itto schrieb:


> dauert ja ewig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Mikrowelle schrieb:


> dann versuchs in ner halben stunde einfach nochmal dann downloaden nich so viele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> oh naja macht eig. nach ner zeit kein bisschen fun mehr :/ man sieht irrgentwie keine anderen spieler....


singleplayer spiel


@Danysahne
nette idee einfach du zitieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (15. August 2008)

> Dasn einzelspieler Spiel



aso..

und deshalb wird inet aufgemacht oO?


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> @Danysahne
> nette idee einfach du zitieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa, hab grad rausgefunden wie das geht ^^

Glaube ich hab in fast jedem meiner letzten Post krampfhaft irgendein Zitat eingebaut XD


----------



## Ren3gaid (15. August 2008)

lol


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Da will wohl jemand wie ich seinen postcounter pushen ;D


----------



## Nerdavia (15. August 2008)

Wer will seinen Postcounter pushen (scheinheiligfrag) ^^


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Jetzt funzt ar nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+1


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Download oder Spiel?

Edit: Dich hol ich noch ein Nerdivana! ^^


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

also bitte ich push grad selbst meinen counter aber sagt doch wenigstens was sinnvolles wenn ihr schon was schreiben wollt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> also bitte ich push grad selbst meinen counter aber sagt doch wenigstens was sinnvolles wenn ihr schon was schreiben wollt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bist du hier der Buffed-Jesus?

Ps: Download...

+1


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Edit: mist habs mir anders überlegt, wollte das nich posten, wie löscht man seinen post?


----------



## Nerdavia (15. August 2008)

Danysahne schrieb:


> Download oder Spiel?
> 
> Edit: Dich hol ich noch ein Nerdivana! ^^





Nein das schaffst du nicht ... hehe


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Ps: Download...



Joa, downloaden grade zu viele leute.

+1


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Bist du hier der Buffed-Jesus?
> 
> Ps: Download...
> 
> +1



ja bin ich also betet mich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Danysahne schrieb:


> Edit: mist habs mir anders überlegt, wollte das nich posten, wie löscht man seinen post?




ich glaub das geht nicht

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

K, schade eigentlich.

Edit: noch 9 Nerdavia, dann hab ich dich!


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

Danysahne schrieb:


> K, schade eigentlich.
> 
> Edit: noch 9 Nerdavia, dann hab ich dich!



1. nutzloser kommentar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. wüsste ich gerne mal wann ein moderator was dagegen sagt wenn ihr/wir hier so rumspammen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (15. August 2008)

hats schon irgendeiner geschafft zu spielen?` 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Ich hör jez auf, will mir meine restlichen Posts ehrlich verdienen.


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> hats schon irgendeiner geschafft zu spielen?`
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ich habs schon gespielt es ist ganz lustig aber ähnlich wie murloc RPG (wers nicht kennt einfach googlen)    nur ein kurzer spaß finde ich aber anspielen auf jeden fall wert  



Danysahne schrieb:


> Ich hör jez auf, will mir meine restlichen Posts ehrlich verdienen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    super so lobe ich mir die leute 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (15. August 2008)

habe den gnom ausgewählt und Enter geklickt, seither lädts....mach ich was falsch?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> habe den gnom ausgewählt und Enter geklickt, seither lädts....mach ich was falsch?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eigentlich eher nicht also wenn du auf das einloggen gehst oder wie das heißt in der mitte vom bildschirm dann müsste es losgehen


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (15. August 2008)

was benutzt für nen browser?


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> was benutzt für nen browser?



mozila firefox mit dem neusten update der ist einfach am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Also ich habs mir grade runtergeladen, benutze firefox 3 und es funktioniert wunderbar, dieses Mario sprungeräusch is ja mal geil ^^, wenn du den gnom ausgewählt hast einfach unten in der mitte auf "Enter" klicken, dann biste drin.


----------



## Geibscher (15. August 2008)

Geh kaputt will einfach net...


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Welchen Browser nutzt du denn?, wenn Firefox, dann downloade es doch einfach nochmal, vieleicht is nen fehler beim abspeichern oder so passiert.


Edit: Noch 3 posts...


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

Danysahne schrieb:


> Also ich habs mir grade runtergeladen, benutze firefox 3 und es funktioniert wunderbar, dieses Mario sprungeräusch is ja mal geil ^^, wenn du den gnom ausgewählt hast einfach unten in der mitte auf "Enter" klicken, dann biste drin.



/sign



Geibscher schrieb:


> Geh kaputt will einfach net...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (15. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> 1. nutzloser kommentar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Warum denn das....wer spamt hier bitte rum....also ich nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Warum denn das....wer spamt hier bitte rum....also ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



okay von mir aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber nette sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Hör auf damit, sonst werd ich dazu gezwungen um mitzuhalten ^^


----------



## Nerdavia (15. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> okay von mir aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke für das nette Kompliment.....^^


----------



## Geibscher (15. August 2008)

Spendet mir Applaus. Deeeeeet geeeeeeeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Thx für die Vorschläge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

Danysahne schrieb:


> Hör auf damit, sonst werd ich dazu gezwungen um mitzuhalten ^^



viel spaß beim jagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Nerdavia schrieb:


> Danke für das nette Kompliment.....^^



gerne gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ all  so viel spaß allen die hier noch spamen wollen ich bin jetzt mal raus ne runde Warcraft3 zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   mit WoW hab ich ja seit gestern erstma aufgehört

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Danke für das nette Kompliment.....^^




HÖR AUF ^^


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Spendet mir Applaus. Deeeeeet geeeeeeeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dickes GZ und gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



p.s. post nummer 116       top this  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (15. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Bin grad dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

Danysahne schrieb:


> HÖR AUF ^^



spam0r



neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



viel spaß


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> spam0r



Jaja Mikro, du bist hier der Schlimmste, aber der Klügere gibt nach, und das bin ich AB JETZT.


----------



## Nerdavia (15. August 2008)

Danysahne schrieb:


> HÖR AUF ^^




Womit soll ich aufhören ??


----------



## Dominanz (15. August 2008)

Ist ne nette Sache. Aber wozu das Minimum, wenn man das Maximum hat!


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Wenn man z.B. das maximum grade nicht zur Verfügung hat oder eine Abwechslung vom Maximum haben möchte


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2008)

Hm, bin auch grad am laden... Auch wenn ich ned versteh warum man das runterladen muss, ging ja beim Murloc RPG auch ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (15. August 2008)

6.9kb/sec

Naja,4% schon geschafft xD

Edit: 4,1kb/sec nurnoch........omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (16. August 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> 6.9kb/sec
> 
> Naja,4% schon geschafft xD
> 
> ...




Das sind ja berauschende Geschwindigkeiten...pass auf das dir die Leitung nicht durchglüht ^^


----------



## Gigafabi (16. August 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm, bin auch grad am laden... Auch wenn ich ned versteh warum man das runterladen muss, ging ja beim Murloc RPG auch ohne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erstmal Guten Morgen und jetzt zu der Frage:

Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, haben die Entwickler es zum Download angeboten, weil es als Browserspiel zu langsam war, aufgrund der geringen Bandbreite ihres Webspace Anbieters, falls ich etwas falsch verstanden habe in dem Text auf der Webseite bitte korriegiern

MfG Gigafabi


----------



## Geibscher (16. August 2008)

So bin lv 20, hab das Mario Equip, jeden Boss einmal gekillt. irgendwas vergessen?


----------



## venator_mal'ganis (16. August 2008)

Danysahne schrieb:


> hat sich nen Mod das angeguckt von wegen keylogger etc?




lässte erst auch alles von deiner mutter probiern was de isst? könnt ja vergiftet sein!


----------



## Serran (16. August 2008)

ZOMFG!!!!!! KEYLOGGER!  -.-"   Mein Gott ist schon echt peinlich.

Nicht jeder Link ist ein Keylogger.  


BTT : Ich saug mir das Spiel mal sieht witzig aus =P.


----------



## Shurycain (24. November 2008)

Ganz funny wenn wieder wartungsarbeiten anstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (24. November 2008)

Danysahne schrieb:


> hat sich nen Mod das angeguckt von wegen keylogger etc?



omg


----------



## Aratosao (24. November 2008)

"Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later."

Komisch :/


----------

